

Microsoft reveals dangerous IE bug - deweller
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/28/u-s-government-urges-caution-after-dangerous-internet-explorer-bug/

======
deweller
Take aways:

> The bug, Microsoft reported, “may corrupt memory in a way that could allow
> an attacker to execute arbitrary code in the context of the current user
> within Internet Explorer.”

> It affects Internet Explorer versions 6 through 11 on a wide range of
> Windows versions, with the exception of Windows Server editions from 2003
> through 2012.

